# Visa for ROMANIA - from Dubai



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

hi guys,

I want to ask if anyone has any idea about how can i get visa for Romania from dubai ?

I am Iranian so for sure i need a visa to be able to travel to Romania.

Kindly let me know if you have any info about this such as: any agencies that can help me with the visa, how long does it take to get the visa and ... ?

Thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Try ringing the Romanian Embassy or Consulate ?

Or learn to use Google ?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

literally the first result on google when I searched "romania visa dubai"
Misiuni ale României | Ministry of Foreign Affairs


----------



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

thanks for ur valuable helps !!!
If i could find my answer from google or embassy/consulate i wouldnt be here .
I googled it many times. I didnt find my answers. + i checked w/ embassy and they told me that i need to apply online+ i checked many agencies and they said they dont help in visa, but they do for ticket/ hotel bookings.
So thats the reason i am here now. I wanted u guys to share ur experience. From online application, i tried but i couldnt understand the full procedure as it is a bit complecated ( like having insurance, invitation by a romanian authorization and all. ) 
So i liked to ask if anyone has done it online so he/she can explain the procedure. Or anyone knows any agencies that does visa services for romania.
Thanks guys


----------



## asalem4 (Sep 12, 2015)

Did anyone manage to get the visa to romanina and can share his/her experience ?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

[URL="http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Romania+visa+for+Iranians#"]http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Romania+visa+for+Iranians#[/URL]


----------



## asalem4 (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks but I need real experience. I have already applied for the visa on the 2nd of September and my flight is scheduled on the 18th of September. So I am wondering if the visa will be issued before my flight or not.


----------



## tcs (Sep 10, 2015)

inshallah


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I was intrigued.

So I poked around the internet for five minutes and found the following:

IX. How is the Romanian short-stay visa granted | Ministry of Foreign Affairs 

Iran is one of the countries that is required to go through the process described in the link. A flashback to the good old days of a communist state!

According to the link, you need to submit an application for a formal letter of invitation from the Romanian immigration authorities, and as part of this you seem to need a sponsor within Romania (presumably a tourist company?) who guarantees you. 

Issuing the formal letter of invitation takes up to 60 days.

Once the LoI is approved and issued, _then _you can apply for a visa. Which takes up to 30 days to process.

In short, it seems like it's a process you should have started months ago, not last week.

Quotes from the instructions below. 

The invitation, accompanied by some documents depending on the purpose of the trip to Romania, shall be filled in two original copies and shall be submitted to the territorial offices of the General Inspectorate for Immigration for approval. _Invitations are processed within 60 days _from their being submitted.

In case of approval, one copy of the invitation shall be returned to the_ inviting host_, to be forwarded to the invited third-country national who, in his/her turn, shall present the original form to the diplomatic mission or the consulate of Romania where the visa application is submitted. _The third-country national can apply for a visa within 30 days from the approval of the invitation_.

I don't know what it really means in real life but I would pay a visit to the Romanian consulate in Dubai and bring all your paperwork with you. You may be lucky and find a consular officer willing to bypass the requirements and issue you with a visa.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

asalem4 said:


> Did anyone manage to get the visa to romanina and can share his/her experience ?


You sure you're not just doing this so you can smuggle yourself into the UK?


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

Keep in mind that Romania waives the requirement for Romanian entry visas if you hold a multiple entry visitor visa for any of the Schengen states or Bulgaria/Croatia/Cyprus. 

In my experience, it is a lot quicker and easier to get a Schengen visa than a Romanian visa.


----------



## Iosta (Jul 10, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> You sure you're not just doing this so you can smuggle yourself into the UK?


Butiful mind man...


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

UK is the home of milk and honey, come here we will give you a free house, free living allowance, sky tv, free health care, free education for your kids and whilst living in that hardship you'll be rewarded with the golden ticket that is a British passport. 

Just saying, since the refugee crisis, alot of non EU's are asking how to get visa's to EU countries on this forum


----------



## asalem4 (Sep 12, 2015)

I know this part of the invitation letter but because I'm a resident of UAE, am exempted from this. I am not iranian by the way, am egyptian but also this invitation is required for egyptians :blush:

I really should have applied for a schengen visa and used the same for going to romania. It would have been much easier.

Actually UK is not in my plan now :blush: am happy in dubai and don't think of relocating currently.


----------



## asalem4 (Sep 12, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> I was intrigued.
> 
> So I poked around the internet for five minutes and found the following:
> 
> ...



I have already applied for the visa and am just worried it won't be issued before my flight date


----------



## asalem4 (Sep 12, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> asalem4 said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone manage to get the visa to romanina and can share his/her experience ?
> ...


I would love to :blush: but actually no, this is not the plan. I am just going for vacation


----------



## asalem4 (Sep 12, 2015)

I just need to update this as maybe later on someone searches for the same info.

I couldn't get the visa on time, the consulate said they need 21 days to issue the visa so I had to reschedule my flight accordingly. This is quite a long time (3 weeks) compared to schengen or US visas.

Anyways, if you are in my situation and need the visa quickly, maybe you need to get a multiple entry schengen visa and you could use the same to enter romania.


----------

